# about our members



## wynedot55

im a 4th generation farmer cattlemen an retired dairymen.we milked cows for 27yrs before we sold out.farmed for a few years grew wheat for the dairy cows an heifers for winter grazing.great grandpa had a well know reg horned hereford for years. dad had beef cows an reg horned herefords.then decided to build a dairy an milk cows.ive had reg polled herefords.an now i have reg beefmasters.have a 400ac farm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My DH and I have been farming for 20 years now. Before that I worked on the neighbors dairy farm for 4 years plus several summers before that. I stay home on the farm with our two DDs and DH works in a feedmill. He grewup on a dairy farm. My family is a long line of farmers but it skipped two generations-which did construction and car repair as well as other occupations.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're getting a bunch of new members so, I thought I would revitalize this thread. If you have started your own thread introducing yourself, feel free to copy and paste the post telling us about you, into this one. It would be kind of neat to have them all together.


----------



## BigSkyChickie

(copied from my intro thread)

 My name is Megan and I live in MT with my hubby, 2 kids (DD is 2 1/2, DS is 10 months), border collie, 2 kittens, 39 chickens, and 2 guineas.  Oh, and a whole mess of black Angus.

I just got the chickens this year, and so far I love them.  We've been tossing around the idea of a family milk cow and have decided we're going to definitely get one.  Not sure when, DS has a milk allergy and we're hoping  that it resolves soon.  I don't exactly need to deal with those two things at the same time right now.  

My paternal family ranches and my children are the sixth generation on Dh's family ranch.


----------



## jhm47

I live in extreme NE South Dakota.  I've lived here all my life.   My wife is from the same town.  We have four children (one still in college, one is a school teacher, and the two older are medical doctors), five granddaughters, and another grandchild on the way in April.  

I worked for a large seed company for 20 years.  Was a certified crop advisor, and also raised cattle.  I now work as a sales representative for a large cattle insemination company (Genex Cooperative).  I inseminate hundreds of cows each year for ranchers who hire me.  I have also been a EMT for 19 years.  

My wife is a laboratory technician for our local ethanol plant.  She is also a medic, and a great mom and grandmother. 

We have a small but high quality herd of Simmental/Angus cattle.  We market quite a few of our calves for breeding stock each year.  I have been experimenting with breeding a very few of our cows to "club calf" bulls.  I also inseminated a couple cows to Wagyu bulls this summer.  I am very anxious to see how these experiments turn out next year.  

A very important part of our cattle ration is by-products from the ethanol plant.  It is tremendous feed, and is much cheaper than feeding grain.  The biggest problem I have with it is that I get a lot of twin calves.  In our situation, twins are not a good thing.

I look forward to exchanging ideas with my fellow cattle breeders.


----------



## chickennoodles

Hi, I am new here as well, and pretty new to forums, posting messages and such.  Hope I can figure out the tech stuff ok. 
 I grew up on a dairy farm in central Utah, and am now married and live in Northern Utah and missing the farm, so we are slowly transforming our 1.69 acres into a mini farm.  I work for a regional feed coop, am trained as a Dairy nutritionist, so I know the booklearning, and am always learning the practical and common sense everyday so I can help my customers and someday apply to my own cows. 
 We got chickens this year, so that has been new and a fun diversion.  We try to garden and are still adapting to the seemingly subarctic climate of the area.
I have always milked cows in a large group and with machines, so I am not sure about one lonely cow and possibly hand milking when I have a busy schedule and work full time, but I am pretty anxious to have my own milk source, especially when the economy seems pretty scary these days. 
look forward to learning and laughing with you all!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There are small setups for milking one or a few cows so, you wouldn't have to milk by hand.

Have you checked out our sister sites? They are linked below. There is one for chickens, one for gardening, and one for just being self sufficient.


----------



## wynedot55

welcome glad you joined us ay bycows.


----------



## allenacres

Im originally from New England, but now live in W. WA with DH. I work for myself as a Commercial Interior Designer, and a horseback riding instructor/trainer. I guess Im also a farmer since we now have 7 head of Highlands with 2 more in the oven, and a whole bunch of farm animals. 






This is a 4 yo filly that I just broke to ride. 





DH was a city boy, works as a finance manager. He never imagined he would ever own cattle!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like you get a big variety in your work!


----------



## wynedot55

an it sure sounds like you stay real busy with your work as well.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Hey, I'm still fairly new here but was already welcomed by some of the members. I live on a farm with chickens, horses, cats, a dog, and I have fish, (we used to have goats and sheep but we got rid of them ).

Right now I do not have a cow, but I am saving up from my job milking at my neighbours farm (that is the reason I joined BYCows) to by one of his heifers. I am still waiting to ask my dad. Cross your fingers he says yes .

The breed I would get is an Ayrshire, because besides Holstiens they are the only breed I could get easily, and I don't like Holsiens that much because I've seen too many on the many dairy farms around my area.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck with getting your cow!


----------



## wynedot55

heres hoping you get your cow soon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have a bunch of new members again so, I thought I would rebring this up. If any of you new members would like to add to it even though you have a thread of your own go ahead. Just copy your introduction and paste it over here.


----------



## Hayladee

Hi all,  I'm new here and am known as the Hayladee around here.  I live and work on a small beef cow/calf farm in Pa.  We farm about 250 acres, mostly rented ground.   the home farm is mainly pastured for the cows.  We raise fullblood Piedmontese cattle and use fullblood bulls on the crossbred commercial herd.   We raise corn and hay mainly to feed and I sell excess hay at the local hay auctions and to private customers.....that is where I am heading in about an hour.   I'm enjoying this group and look forward to exchanging ideas.   things are done quite differently in different areas of the country,  also things that work well in large operations are just not cost effective in small ones.  Forgot to add I'm married to the same great guy for almost 29 years now.  We have 2 sons and a lovely daughter, all grown now and they've given us 5 wonderful grandbabies.....


----------



## wynedot55

its always nice to learn about our members.sounds like you keep yourself busy.


----------



## Pure Country

I have been married for almost 25 yrs.  We have 2 daughters who are 23 and 21.  One is with the local sheriff's dept and the other is in NC going to Law Enforcement Ranger training.  She has decided tho that she wants to get into law enforcement rather that the park service.  Hubby is medically retired from the Ft. Hood Fire Dept, Ft. Hood, Texas.  I am a security supervisor at Boeing.  I have been here 18 yrs.   Hubby is from the great state of Texas and both girls were born there.  We are hoping to move back but it is taking longer than planned. 

We have a small "farm" in Central Ga.  We have a small herd of registered Limousin cattle that we raise for show, breeding and sale.  We got started in it about 5 1/2 years ago when our daughters were still in school.  They showed for FFA and 4-H.  They did pretty good.  Now they only show open shows when they have time.  We are lifetime members with NALF and members of the Ga. Limousin Association.  The youngest daughter is a member of the Ga. Cattlemans Assoc. but when it time to renew membership, it will be under the farm name as she is no longer considered a junior member.   We sold our herd bull back in March and hopefully replace him with one of the bull calves that were born this year.  

We also have horses, mostly reg. QH, 2 reg. paints, 2 grade and an unreg. TB mare.  I got my first horse when I was 18 as my dad was in the Army but I had been around them one way or another growing up. 

We have about 10 reg. cows, 2 of which are red.  Six of those have calves at their side.  Out of 6 that have been born since the 1st of Aug. only one is a heifer.  One of the calves is homozygous black.


----------



## wynedot55

this thread is growing nicely.come on new members tell us about you.


----------



## m.holloway

hi there! i don't now how i missed this one. it sure does sound nice! i've been married 34 years had 3 kids 2 boys and 1 girl all grown now. my yougest son is 31 has 4 kids, he's the director of the honor building at UCF his wife a nurse. my middle son 32 has 3 kids, and is also going to law inforce classes, he divoce. and my daughter 33 has 2 kids and divoce but has boyfreind. my husband is self emplyed, boat eng, but he's back to school to finish his law stuff too. me just a wife, mom, grandma. and finally take time to be a country girl. well more like a old county girl hahaha, but i', loving it. 2 hens 1 rooster hope for more!! 2 heifers hope for more!! 2 cats that good enough and 1 golden retiver good there to!! well that's my live in small town inverness, fl. my youngest son calls it the woods!!! he's a city boy.


----------



## grass

i'm Craig ,the father of 2 growing young boys ages 10 and 6 kyles they oldest and then we have jesse the youngest....have alovely wife of 16 years named brandie. the boys are the whole reason i got into this chicken and cow thing...gives them something todo out here in the country.right now i'm currentently unemployed..layed off from a job i've been at for 14 years ...my wifes a home health aid helping older folks stay independant.i'm glad i ran into this forum alot of good people that helped me out alot.i'd of never known where to start...with everyones help i think i'm gonna do alright


----------



## Imissmygirls

Hi all, 
I 'm Dottie and live in eastern PA. I grew up on a working Holstein dairy farm on the edge of Amish country. I was the one who was always out with the cows and my dad had me raising the calves all through my teen years. My 5 kids were involved in dairy 4H for 15 years and generations of cows. We raised the babies at home -grazing from birth-on 3 acres,but it was the era when no one wanted to board anyone else's cows and we had to sell most of them as they calved. Times change. Now they milk anything they can!
I've had loads of different experiences with cows of different breeds and am still with the local Dairy Princess milk-promotion group. I even handmilked a family Jersey for 2 years while my kids were teens and we drank a LOT of milk!
A bad storm trashed my cattle shed 5 years ago and since then I can't afford to rebuild it, so .. no more babies here. Couple that with the super high cost of heifers and it's just not in the budget for me. My one son lives 3 miles away on a 16 acre farm with beefers. Daughter and her hubby also just got their first beef heifers. 
Different breeds have different personalities and I really miss my dairy girls. Mom's rule was that every calf had to answer to mom --just in case they got loose while the kids weren't home-- so they were my babies, every one!
Dear honey talked me into chickens hoping to distract me so we have 4 Ameraucana hens just starting to lay. Eh.. they're chickens.
My best distraction is my 100 lb Black Russian Terrier who is a rescue. If I can't have a calf, she's a great substitute ( quote from my understanding daughter!)


----------



## Sara

Hey, it's me.  I forgot about this site.  DH and I have a small herd of simmental and simmental cross cattle. I love beefers!  Now I have an outlet to post pictures of them instead of just the chickens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

*


----------

